

Search engine Blekko’s Traffic Is Up Almost 400 Percent - nsns
http://searchengineland.com/blekkos-traffic-spiking-2012-118728?utm_campaign=wall&utm_source=socialflow&utm_medium=facebook

======
SpaceDragon
I've had success finding gems with Blekko that never appeared in Google
results, so I'm not surprised with their success.

Google is a habit, and not a healthy one IMO. It doesn't always produce the
best search results.

